# IP address 0.0.0.0 and no internet connection



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

Not sure where to begin. 

I have DSL, and this used to work fine up until last night. I try to login, I put my pw and ID in and the splash page goes immediately to "sorry unable to connect". I checked the modem and I have ethernet connection, and the DSL line is connected.

I tried changing out the cable to see if that was the problem. No love. I rebooted the computer, no love. Turned off and then turned back on the modem, no love. Did a reset and no love. I even changed out the NIC card, no love.

So now I go in and start looking at the network settings. My IP address is showing as 0.0.0.0. It used to be 198.***.***.*** something. I have it set to automatically assign an IP but the computer doesn't. I checked and I haven't installed any new programs since July 13 and I was able to get connected 1 day previously.

I had Zonealarm running so I removed that as well. Still nothing. 

I am not sure where else to try. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The computer is connected directly to the modem? If so, and you've reset the modem, try a different cable. Are there lights on the NIC? If yes, call your ISP.


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

Sorry I should have said that. the computer is directly connected to the modem, I don't have any other boxes networked. 

I tried a new cable as well. I also spoke to the ISP tech and after moving up to the tech 3, they pretty much said it was a bad NIC card. Which I have also replaced and still nothing. 

I tried to manually put an IP address in but as I am not sure what to try I just guessed some numbers, I did make sure not to use 127.0.0.1. When I did this and rebooted, I went back and checked the network status and it showed packets moving but when I tried to login to my ISP it came up with the same error message. 

I then went and removed the IP that I used and set everything to automatically assign an IP, rebooted and tried to login again and still nothing. I checked the IP that it showed and it was back to 0.0.0.0. 

I use SBC for DSL, I was thinking about totally removing the SBC browser and reinstalling to see if that was the case.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you was using a router and then too it away then you need to reset your IP address. 
I use 98SE and you can go to run and type in Winipcfg. Then click on Reless All and then click on Renew All.
Now if you get things working again and you want to add the router you have to do the same thing again.


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

Well, I finally am able to get back on. I had tried the release and renew and nothing. I even installed the DSL software again. Tried to create a new network. all with the same results.

I setup a new internet connection and it it working now. Not sure why my regular connections aren't working but I can get on. Funny thing though, my modem used to show a green light when I was connected and another green light for activity, both are now just off.

At least I can get on but not sure why????????


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Most be ZA thinking you have a new network. I had that happen to me a couple times and I went tru ZA and added a new network and was able to get back online. But then later after shuting down and booting up again I even the new network I had just added gone and I was back using the one I had all along. This has happen when I took my PC to my sister's so it was seeing things tru her router and modem. I was staying no to the new network but guess it takes so many clean shut downs and boot ups to get things back the way it was. There is also some files you can delete in the C:\WINDOWS\Internet Logs folder. I have read post where it said you can delete all the files but I am not sure about that. I know some are just all the info that gets added from the programs etc you have that it knows about so it is like you just install ZA and have to go tru saying ok etc to everything again.
You may want to ask over at ZA forum.


----------

